

Awesome flash websites from the 90s - jwheeler79

Not a comprehensive list, but I dug these up and wanted to share the nostalgia with anyone who remembers simpler times :-)<p>http://www.yesterstudios.com/picts/balthaser/main.swf<p>http://www.eye4u.com/home/<p>http://v3.2a-archive.com/flashindex.htm<p>http://www.thefwa.com/flash10/gabo.html
======
mergy
[http://www.flasharcade.com/shooting-games/play/pink-slip-
pan...](http://www.flasharcade.com/shooting-games/play/pink-slip-panic-
game.html)

~~~
chris_dcosta
one of these games maxed my CPU. Can't imagine what it would have been like
back in the day.

------
refiammingo
I remember earlier versions of <http://derbauer.de/>

------
factorialboy
<http://www.neostream.com/>

------
canterburry
Maybe it's just me...but I actually feel a bit nostalgic after seeing this.

~~~
kellishaver
Wow, yeah, the memories. 2 Advanced was the coolest thing on the internet back
in its day. There are all kinds of good reasons why it's a bad website, but
it's still pretty nice eye candy.

I hadn't been to their site in years. It looks like they're still doing all
Flash, but have moved more toward game development.

------
coin
How is using a proprietary plugin "simpler"?

------
jacob019
gross

